# 2012 TT RS Sport Exhaust option



## carman II (Aug 10, 2011)

What is the difference between the standard exhaust and the sport exhaust option on the U.S. version of the 2012 TT RS?

Thanks.


----------



## tformanek (Feb 1, 2006)

carman II said:


> What is the difference between the standard exhaust and the sport exhaust option on the U.S. version of the 2012 TT RS?
> 
> Thanks.


Deeper native exhaust note. Still has the flap that changes the exhaust note when the "S" button is pressed. Sport exhaust is visually identifiable by black exhaust tips finish (vs. chrome for the standard TT-RS exhaust system).

From page 29 of the July 29, 2011 edition of the UK's Price and Specifications Guide for the TTRS:

_"OP6 Sports exhaust. Oval-shaped dual exhaust pipes in matt black which subtly alter the sound of the TT RS engine"_

That's the same order code for the North American version.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Mainly the rear box is different on the inside.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

R5T said:


> Mainly the rear box is different on the inside.


The muffler. No performance gain. Sounds great, but costs more than it should.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't know it's worth the money IMHO.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

I ordered it on mine. I guess I should have researched some more. Don't really care for the black tips but oh well - they always turn to soot anyways!


----------



## tformanek (Feb 1, 2006)

sr_erick said:


> I ordered it on mine. I guess I should have researched some more. Don't really care for the black tips but oh well - they always turn to soot anyways!


I'm in the same boat and feel similarly. I don't know how I'll feel about the black tips until I see it in person when I take delivery in the next few days. Can totally relate to the sooty aspect and perhaps this will be good at masking that and I won't have to be so neurotic with the polish. I'm sure I'll feel better for having chosen the option once I've paid and will somehow convince myself that there is somehow $1500 worth of extra joy I will get out of the sport exhaust system over the stock system (when in reality, I'm sure they cost Audi nearly the same to source from their suppliers). Oh, the value-add. 

Now if they could only make wheels that actually repel the awful brake dust.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

I don't think I would have gotten the sport exhaust if it didn't automatically come with the titanium package in the US. I'm already a bit worried about it being a bit loud for a daily driver with the stock exhaust.

Anybody heard both the stock and sport exhausts?


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Marty said:


> I don't think I would have gotten the sport exhaust if it didn't automatically come with the titanium package in the US. I'm already a bit worried about it being a bit loud for a daily driver with the stock exhaust.
> 
> Anybody heard both the stock and sport exhausts?


The car I test drove had the Sport Exhaust and I didn't think it was loud enough. It's no louder than my current R32. There's a decent difference between the Normal and Sports exhausts. Normal is really quiet, IMO. You can hear the difference in some YouTube videos. When the flapper is closed on the Sport Exhaust, it's really tame. It's much quieter than a 911, for example.

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't know how I didn't notice this before on past pictures, but the tips on our OEM exhausts are cosmetic's mounted to the bumper. This is becoming more and more common, the actual exhaust outlets are just nubs that fit up to the tips. The muffler and pipes are stainless steel which is good.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

mtbscoTT said:


> I don't know how I didn't notice this before on past pictures, but the tips on our OEM exhausts are cosmetic's mounted to the bumper. This is becoming more and more common, the actual exhaust outlets are just nubs that fit up to the tips. The muffler and pipes are stainless steel which is good.


Could you post some pics from under the car of this if you have them?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> Could you post some pics from under the car of this if you have them?


----------



## carman II (Aug 10, 2011)

Since the Audi TT RS is sold in many markets and the exhaust options don't appear to be differentiated between the markets, is it correct to assume that the loudest factory exhaust version (Sport mode of Sport Exhaust) must meet the most stringent noise standards of all markets?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

carman II said:


> Since the Audi TT RS is sold in many markets and the exhaust options don't appear to be differentiated between the markets, is it correct to assume that the loudest factory exhaust version (Sport mode of Sport Exhaust) must meet the most stringent noise standards of all markets?


I think that would be correct.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


>


It's not obvious to me that the tips aren't welded to the rest of the exhaust from those pics.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> It's not obvious to me that the tips aren't welded to the rest of the exhaust from those pics.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Ah, there we go, thanks! Very cool. Is it a slip fit between the exhaust pipe and the cosmetic tip? I wonder how they keep it from banging around a bit as you drive.

Now we just need some sport vs. non-sport under car exhaust pics.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Marty said:


> Ah, there we go, thanks! Very cool. Is it a slip fit between the exhaust pipe and the cosmetic tip? I wonder how they keep it from banging around a bit as you drive.
> 
> Now we just need some sport vs. non-sport under car exhaust pics.


No, you can see in the second pic that there's a ton of space around the real tip and the fake one.

Here's an R8, same setup


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

another pic...


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Sneaky!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Anybody know what's actually different in the exhaust system between the base exhaust and the optional sport exhaust? (e.g., is it just the guts of the muffler, or are the resonators different / missing, etc) 

It'd be awesome if someone with a base exhaust and someone with a sport exhaust took some pics under the car of the differences for comparison! In that Milltek under-car pic doesn't clarify whether the stock exhaust is baseline or sport.


----------



## Higher750 (Nov 11, 2004)

*Sport Exhaust*

I've yet to find a video/audio clip of a standard TTRS exhaust, but here is a video I took of a Sepang TTRS with the Sport Exhaust 

Very big difference when S-mode is engaged. If you're worried about loudness for daily driving, just leave off the S mode. 

http://youtu.be/EXO4JqgjbAc


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Higher750 said:


> I've yet to find a video/audio clip of a standard TTRS exhaust, but here is a video I took of a Sepang TTRS with the Sport Exhaust
> 
> Very big difference when S-mode is engaged. If you're worried about loudness for daily driving, just leave off the S mode.


 Wow, that's quite a difference!


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Once you start plying with the exhaust - typically remove 2nd CAT and go de-CAT then the Sports exhaust (which is just a backbox with less sound suppressing filler) sounds much deeper compared to same mod with the Std exhaust. 

I have Sports exhaust which we have 'played' around with a little...here goes;


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Love those jumps!!!


----------

